
Einstein's Thought Experiments - karmakaze
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einstein%27s_thought_experiments
======
karmakaze
Just watched "NOVA: Inside Einstein's Mind" on Netflix and found it to be
better than expected. Especially liked the description of these thought
experiments which actually do lead to the theories. Also liked the tip to a
Feynman diagram in the intro sequence which is my archetype for thought
experimenter.

